# things i've been working on :]



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

some orders for clients :]

cuddle fleece blanket ^^








wolf faux fur cappuchino blanket








wolf faux fur minky chenille snuggle bag








slip thru pillow








fat bunny fleece snuggle bag


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Loving that animal print!!💖


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Do you do adult human sizes?? How comfy they look! Good job!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been wondering where you've been?!!! Looks like you've been busy! Love the wolf faux fur. Is it as soft as it looks? Great job on all of it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love them ,look so comfy


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So nice! Soft and glamorous. I love the pillow case fabric. I've used it to make hoodie shirts for Mickey.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Holy lady, you've been busy! Love seeing all the stuff you make.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kalisee said:


> Do you do adult human sizes?? How comfy they look! Good job!


thanks  i can do human sizes too yes 

thanks everyone!!! yup been super busy! i got more things to sew this week! :evil4:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwwww, the bunny bag is so cute hihi


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> Awwwww, the bunny bag is so cute hihi


Thanks ! ^.^


----------



## dannbarbery (Feb 4, 2014)

All our dogs love getting into their favorite snuggle bags. I think they would love your minky chenille snuggle bag. Each dog has one similar to yours. This is really great stuff you make.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dannbarbery said:


> All our dogs love getting into their favorite snuggle bags. I think they would love your minky chenille snuggle bag. Each dog has one similar to yours. This is really great stuff you make.


thanks so much <3


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Pigeionsheep, you gave us a sneak peak a while back. Did I miss the post where you showed the finished project. Curious to know what it is. (I thought it looked like a dress).


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

zellko said:


> Pigeionsheep, you gave us a sneak peak a while back. Did I miss the post where you showed the finished project. Curious to know what it is. (I thought it looked like a dress).


that was another thread lol! i still havent gotten a chance to finish it. tryin to finish up my xmas orders first. cant wait to take a pic of it though! LOL :cheer:


----------



## PatriciaQ (Nov 20, 2014)

Love the flat chenille and the snuggle bag. Looks so luxurious 👍😊


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

PatriciaQ said:


> Love the flat chenille and the snuggle bag. Looks so luxurious 👍😊


thank you!  i work with loads of different minkys/patterns :laughing5:


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

You sell them? How much? These are lovely! Can it be shipped to Singapore?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ponyvaille said:


> You sell them? How much? These are lovely! Can it be shipped to Singapore?


thank you  yes i ship international! i've shipped to UK/Canada/Ireland. you would be my first Singapore


----------

